
Why are businesses so aggressive about wanting you to download their app? - nickthemagicman
I&#x27;ve been using reddit and quora web interface for years with no issues.  Nowdays they both seem super aggressive about wanting me to download their apps.<p>Dark patterns.. like Im given a choice in a pop up menu but both answers lead to downloading the app, or waiting until you click on a link and then interrupting your flow to ask about the app...before you are forwarded.<p>I&#x27;ve downloaded the apps and I they offered nothing new above what a modern website couldn&#x27;t offer.<p>Burger King and Supercuts even have &#x27;apps&#x27; for some reason.<p>Just curious what value an app has that makes businesses so  desparate and hungry for you to download their apps when modern web technology has just as much power these days?
======
QueensGambit
Engagement numbers of app are usually 4x its website counterpart. By default,
app has features that increase engagement such as:

\- push notification to bring back idle users

\- icon in user's home screen for brand recall

\- faster response time due to native UI

\- full screen mode that avoid browser tab switching

But, engaged users are the one who download the app. So, it is not clear if
app is the cause for engagement or effect of users being more engaged. In any
case, the numbers make businesses to push their app more aggressively.

------
a3n
They offer far more than a modern website: insight into what you do with your
phone, where and when.

I suppose there's also a slight barrier to going offsite if you're in an app,
but really, it's the data, and monetization of that data.

Clue: did you pay for the app? No? You're the app's product.

~~~
muzani
It seems like websites do this much better. We're no longer in the era that
you can just harvest data from a phone, both Android and iOS clamp down on
this.

------
lazyjones
You can't easily block tracking and ads in apps. Plus, they get 'real estate'
on your device, so you will stumble on it / see the brand more often.

~~~
nickthemagicman
Aha that makes alot of sense! They have complete control of your experience.

------
withinboredom
From my limited experience at a few companies that did something similar to
what you mentioned:

1: The CEO gets a report that shows people using the app are more engaged and
spend more time. They are “good” customers. The ones that don’t aren’t as
engaged or spend less time. They got this report as part of a ROI in building
the app. 2: The CEO thinks everyone should be pushed to the app so they’re
more engaged and spend more time with the product.

Replace CEO with your favorite decision maker if necessary.

Never mind that the people using the app were probably the most engaged users
before the app existed or by pushing the app onto users, you make it harder to
allow users to get more engaged.

------
muzani
Apps are good for repeat actions. Repeat actions are good for retention.
Having a Burger King app is likely better for customer retention than a
loyalty card.

------
kazinator
It's because everyone is doing it, and they don't want to be left behind. "If
the user doesn't download our app, he or she will probably get our
competitor's app, and then we're foobared! Holy crap, we better push that
app!"

------
caseyscottmckay
Apps have more access to more of your device than browsers, thus, apps are
able to harvest more data.

------
ceejayoz
They're likely being judged on an app adoption / time spent metric.

------
quickthrower2
Probably there is an OKR metric tracking “engagement”.

------
mrfusion
Here’s the relevant xkcd: [https://xkcd.com/1174/](https://xkcd.com/1174/)

